# Thread question..tap help



## Phillip Kelley (Apr 21, 2016)

I have been told that the Berea El grande nibs come with a  10mm x 1.0 thread. Can anyone verify this and what is a good source for a tap this size?


----------



## bmachin (Apr 21, 2016)

Unless they have changed it in the past couple of years, m10-1.0 is correct. I have used several but haven't bought any lately.

Victornet.com has the taps for $6.10.  However they have a $25 minimum order.  You can pick them up on Amazon for about the same price with shipping in the 4-5 dollar range.

Also MSC, Mcmaster, etc, but these sources are generally more expensive


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks!




bmachin said:


> Unless they have changed it in the past couple of years, m10-1.0 is correct. I have used several but haven't bought any lately.
> 
> Victornet.com has the taps for $6.10.  However they have a $25 minimum order.  You can pick them up on Amazon for about the same price with shipping in the 4-5 dollar range.
> 
> Also MSC, Mcmaster, etc, but these sources are generally more expensive


----------



## magpens (Apr 21, 2016)

Thread size is correct as stated by Bill. . I have recently made pens using the El Grande section.

I bought a set of metric taps from an auto parts supplier and it included a 10mm x 1mm tap ... of course I had to buy the whole set !!


----------



## More4dan (Apr 21, 2016)

My harbor freight $40 set had a 10mm x 1.0 along with matching die and 48 additional pieces.

SAE / Metric Tap and Die Set - 60 Piece, Alloy Steel

Mostly coarse threads though.  I have taps and dies from Victornet.com and have been pleased with the price and quality.


----------



## Phillip Kelley (Apr 22, 2016)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the info.!!  I also hav recently bought a metric tap & die set & had 2 10mm taps!  One was 10mm x 1.5 & the other was 10mm x 1.25!!!:beauty:


----------

